# How to build a Guass meter



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

For you guys who like building some of your own tools
Got one guy in mind,lol:wave:

http://my.execpc.com/~rhoadley/magmeter.htm


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Seen this article before and it is very similar to another magnet matcher on the market, but they added some features so you dont need to do math to find the strength of the magnet. 

By the way I went to RS to get some smaller switches to change my load tester to accommodate the 2 1157's and they only had 1 switch in stock, so now I wait.


Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,i figured you'd know who i meant.

It's an old article,been around for awhile now,i wasn't sure if you'd found it though.

It's not good when the guys at Radio Shack know you by name

My local RS lays in lots of the small switches/boxes/diodes etc.,they know i'll be along eventually,lol


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hornet said:


> My local RS lays in lots of the small switches/boxes/diodes etc.,they know i'll be along eventually,lol


Yeah I wish our local store did that, they are more interested in selling batteries and Phones, the parts section is one cabinet the size of a kitchen table, with most of the bins either limited to 1 part or empty.

Add a pot & an on/off switch to that schematic, and put it in a project box and you would have a nice tool.

Boosted


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

FWIW, I had a pile of mags that were matched on an early BRP unit (which was based exactly off that schematic) and retested them using the scale method and got the same results. Both methods require exact repeatable placement, and always remember that temp will affect your results...a mag that read _XX_ at 85 degrees is not a match to a mag that got the same reading at 65 degrees so it's wise to always re-check pairs at the same time.

Aslo FWIW...you can very easily match pancake mags for timing without tools maybe I'll post how next year lol 

Also FWIW ... Hi :wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> the parts section is one cabinet the size of a kitchen table, with most of the bins either limited to 1 part or empty.
> 
> Boosted


I was told by a manager that normal policy on items that are slow movers in the parts bin are kept to 3 in stock as company policy and I believe it, I've never been able to get 4 of nearly anything at any RS. Light bridges, for example, always take trips to at least 2 stores.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll be dammed,good to have you back Gene:wave:

You make a guy worry about you,when you disappear,so you're not allowed to do it again,lol.
Rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

' bout time you wiley Gator!


----------



## HO_Only (Jan 30, 2011)

*Hall device*

I built one of these. It worked, but was not sensitive enough. I had real problem finding the Hall device. I assumed, the one I found was the problem. Do you have a source for one that will work for T-jet magnets


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I personally have never built one,i was just passing the article on for other guys.

To tell you the truth,i actually prefer the old bolt and washer magnet matcher set-up over guass meters.

But all i'm going on are my experiences,i don't actually own a guass meter.

Over the years i've sent quite a few batches of mags away to be re-zapped and guass matched,and i've usually got better laptimes after getting them back,by re-matching them using a bolt and washer set-up.

Over the years i've sorta developed a technique of weight and counting time that works for me,and from my experiences with sending mags out for guassing,i've never felt all that motivated to invest in a guass meter,or build one,also slightly lazy and very cheap,lol .:thumbsup:

But that's only my experiences
Rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I built one of these years ago. It worked fine, but it was a little bit of a hassle to set up and use. More recently I bought one of those little reloading scales at Harbor Freight and I like the way that works much better--way simpler to set up. Pretty sure there's a thread about it here that's not too old, though I realize that it doesn't really help someone who wants to build a gauss meter...

--rick


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

HO_Only said:


> I built one of these. It worked, but was not sensitive enough. I had real problem finding the Hall device. I assumed, the one I found was the problem. Do you have a source for one that will work for T-jet magnets


*Try these guys out ... *http://www.electronicsurplus.com/Item/139598/ALLEGRO - Sensor_ hall effect latch_ - UGN3177U/

*Bear :wave: *


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hornet said:


> ....also slightly lazy and very cheap....


I resemble this remark. AKA the "Hall effect".... at our house anyway. :tongue:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.electronicsurplus.com/Ite...0- UGN3177U/


wow $15 to ship a $2 part
maybe a group order would work


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I have had a few Gauss meters over the years. At first I tended to agree with Rick regarding the lift method, with the tyco's I had real good results lift testing and matching. The gauss readings on some magnets were higher but they couldn't lift as much as some with lower readings. This did not make sense, but since we are really looking for a depth of field strength I figured out that adding the measurements on the top and bottom of the magnet gave a much better indication of the true strength of the magnet, escpecially tractions.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Good tip Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

So what kind of range would you need in a gauss meter for HO slot cars? T-jets to those crazy magnet monsters Hornet races?

Todd


----------

